# 2 Brand New Snow Blowers - Both Broken =(



## daudi81 (Dec 18, 2013)

I recently bought a $1,100 26" Craftsman snow blower from sears (about a week ago). Spent an hour or so putting it together, only to realize the engine was seized. I couldn't pull the manual rope pull to start it, and the electric start would just make a horrible sound. Called the sears guys and they told me they could come out in February. February!!?? That's what I get for ordering from Sears.

Fast forward a few days, and some research (on this site and other forums). I ended up buying a brand new Ariens Deluxe 28 from Home Depot - by several recommendations on this very forum.

Brought it home, spent all night trying to put it back together (they had to take some if it apart for it to fit in my Yukon). Started it up, success finally!!

However, I'm convinced it's broken. It worked fine for about 5 minutes, then it just started slowly losing power to the point it couldn't even make it up my slight incline driveway. The chute and auger worked fine, and would blow snow pretty far away. But as far as DRIVING it, the wheels just had a hard time going anywhere. Finally I had to put in on the fastest speed, as it puttered up my inclined driveway with no snow in the way. This ordeal lasted maybe 5 minutes. Oil level fine, and plenty of gas.

I'm completely at a loss. This is my first experience with snow blowers, and I'm about ready to give up. I finally crack down and buy some to save time in the long run, and I've literally spent 2 full days trying to get a snow blower that will actually work. I know I could just send it back and get a new one, but since I don't have a truck, and/or someone to help me lift it into the Yukon, it's a huge hassle just to go exchange it. And I'm a very busy guy.

What gives? Is this normal for snow blowers?


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Pull out your owners manual and go through the adjustments for the drive system, could be that when they disassembled it some of the adjustments were altered. Did you return the first blower???


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

The Ariens probably isnt broken, its just not adjusted properly.
(Home Depot assembly quality is known to often be quite poor..the people who put them together simply dont know what they are doing..which is why its always best to buy from a dealer..but its too late for that! 

I dont know specifically what might be wrong, but im confidant its not "broken"..just needs some tweaking somewhere..need to correct whatever it is Home Depot didnt do properly...

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

No it surely isn't or they'd be out of business.
On the Sears, new engine not turning, back to the store. At $1,100 there isn't anything you should try as it might end up counting against you as in voided warranty or ending up finding the problem but it's not something you could fix and then being unable to return or get them to fix it since you went in.
You have to remember most of us like to fix stuff so it's our first choice in most situations. But not when it's new, new and under warranty almost always let "them" do it for you.

As for the Sears warranty service and I use the word service as a joke. My dad (physically challenged) had paid extra for the extended at home service on his rider and he developed a flat. Call me and I'd have it done same day BUT ... he called Sears and he was given some crazy in a number of weeks appointment to have them come out. Have grass that needs to be mowed and that's why he bought the warranty for extra money as he can't do stuff himself. They sent him two cans of fix a flat.
I'm not sure how you'd check into the time delay in that warranty service before you buy it but hearing you say Feb makes me think it's a real ripoff for the extended service and especially the at home service are the people most likely to buy it are the ones least mechanically able to help themselves (not saying that about you).

On the Ariens I'd open up the manual and make sure the wheel drive adjustments are correct. It sounds like something is loose and inside the body of the blower the friction disc isn't being held tightly against the drive plate. If that rubber isn't held tight you get slippage which wears the parts rapidly but also feels like the wheels have no power.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Often in cases like this, people have to return the machine to Home Depot, and make them either fix it, or give them another machine..especially if the buyer isnt mechanically inclined. Also, you might not want to work on it yourself, because then Home Depot could claim that *you* messed it up, not them..even if that isnt true.

its a hassle, but its probably best to return it to Home Depot..
unless you are confidant you can find and fix the problem..it could be something minor.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have nothing to say...


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

al ways buy from a dealer....


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum daudi81. Don't lose heart. You picked a real good machine, even if it was your second choice. As the other members have stated, it's going to be a minor adjustment. The Depot doesn't usually do their own warranty service. It will likely be contracted out to a local shop that may have a pickup service.
If you want to at least have a look for yourself, I think page 29 of your owners manual will show you what you need to adjust.
Also, here is a video of a Murray snowblower with the same problem and how to fix it. Not the same brand (not even close) but what makes them both go is quite similar. It will show you what's going on anyway. 



Good luck.
Larry


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome as well!

Insofar as the Ariens, is the engine slowing or is that the self propulsion part slowing?

If its the traction drive, that is the issue, my guess is when they disassembled it to fit it into your Yukon, they loosened the traction drive cable. Definitely reference the owners manual, as to the correct adjustment, but it appears that one end of this is threaded. And if not properly adjusted, would present itself as you describe. 

Could be a five minute fix, and revive your faith in power equipment.


----------



## daudi81 (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the replies guys!

You may be right, it could be an adjustment. I really don't mind fixing it myself, if it's really as simple as that.

Which makes me think....the actual cable that connects to the drive lever (on the left side) is pretty loose when not engaged. All the other cables are pretty tight, even when they're not engaged. When I engage the left lever (the one that makes it drive), isn't that tight either. I

If it's easy to adjust, I'll do it myself. Are there any youtube videos on the adjustments that you guys know about? I'm horrible at following black&white owners manuals. 

Either way, we've got some big snow storm coming tonight and lasting for a few days, so I'm hopeful I can get it fixed.

As far as the sears / craftsman unit - I did take it back. What's crazy is I spent an extra couple hundred to get a in-home service warranty. They wanted me to wait for another month to have someone come out. Yea right!!

Thanks again!

Edit: I just watched that video and that's exactly what mine started to do! What's weird is that it ran pretty good for the first couple minutes. Then it slowly started to deteriorate power to the point I had to literally push it up the driveway (incline). If it was the cable, why would it slowly deteriorate? Does it stretch?


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

daudi81 said:


> Wow, thanks for the replies guys!
> 
> You may be right, it could be an adjustment. I really don't mind fixing it myself, if it's really as simple as that.
> 
> ...


I have the same blower and had the exact same issue. Good news is that 
its a very easy fix/adjustment.
You will notice on the lower part of the cable there is a thin threaded rod that goes into a receiver and is backed up by a small nut. The nut came loose and the threaded rod unscrewed itself a bit. Give it a few turns to tighten it and try the machine. Repeat until you have it adjusted to were the machine will move the way it is supposed to when you pull the drive lever and then tighten the nut.
Done.

I am sure my explanation is much harder than the actual fix.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine came from the dealer, and the exact same thing happened after using it for about 10 minutes. I'm guessing the nut vibrated loose and then the cable backed off thus decreasing the tension. Look at it and you'll figure it out yourself and have it fixed in 30 seconds.


----------



## JSteinhoff (Oct 6, 2013)

Crapsman, ah, no.

Arien's, only from a dealer, never from Home Depot. Still have a Chinese motor and
crappy friction disk drive system.

Research is the key to saving yourself a lot of time and money.


Honda=Hydrostatic drive, commercial grade engine, find a nice used 928 and never look back.

Cheers


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JSteinhoff said:


> Crapsman, ah, no.
> 
> Arien's, only from a dealer, never from Home Depot. Still have a Chinese motor and
> crappy friction disk drive system.
> ...


I agree with everything, except for the word "crappy" in "crappy friction disk drive system."..Im using a 42 year old Ariens with a very non-crappy friction disk system..the thing is a tank..I expect it to go for another 40 years..

Friction Disk drives have been used on probably 99% of all snowblowers ever made, its a tried-and-true system, nothing wrong with it at all.

Hydrostatic drives, and gear drives, are alternatives..but not necessarily better..just different.

Scot


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Your drive is different. when they were made well. 

after working on several newer ariens machines. I would never pay what they go for. 

an old ariens shoved in the weeds for 10+ years I would be all over it.

Working on the new ones is the same as working on a murray. quality wise. I have said before there are many good "low end" murray built.

I have an ariens in the garage I would be happy to take a pic and show. nothing different than a blower half the price. 

Maybe the front auger half is a different story. ariens even uses the same friction disc as everyone else. or everyone else is using ariens.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JSteinhoff said:


> Crapsman, ah, no.
> 
> Arien's, only from a dealer, never from Home Depot. Still have a Chinese motor and
> crappy friction disk drive system.
> ...


I have the same problem as Scot with "crappy" I have owned four different blowers that have the disc drive. Believe it or not they are all different brands. MTD, Toro, Ariens, and Gilson. *No problems* with any of them. Had the MTD for 17 or 18 years and replaced the original rubber wheel a year or two before parting with it. I moved tons and tons of snow with that old machine and the drive never failed. No problems with the others either.
What's your problem with disc drive that makes it "crappy"?


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll say I PREFER the disc drive. It is durable and simple, easy to understand and adjust, easy and cheap to fix.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

+1 with nt40lanman, durable, simple and usually cheap and easy to fix if, IF anything goes wrong.

Well I understand the "never from Home Depot". I was in purchasing a fuel transfer pump and standing by the new blowers and dreaming. An elderly lady walked up and asked me if I needed help and when I said I was just dreaming she replied that she was off to get another to assemble as they have been selling as fast as they can assemble them. I did see her and her partner putting one together and I have to say I'd sure want to go over every adjustment if I bought one from them. I think they are just putting them together to spot them on the sales floor and not actually going through the adjustments. After all when you buy it off the floor it doesn't have gas so you know it wasn't tested. Just my two cents.


----------



## moretorque05 (Oct 18, 2013)

Unrelated to the problem here, but... (mini-rant begins now)

I can't stand the "always buy from a dealer" comments. Big box retailers are dealers too.

Bad service & broken products can happen from retailers and dealers. I took the "always buy from a dealer" advice for the first time in my life... only to receive a damaged blower and some of the worst service I've ever had. 

I've spent 10 years working big box retail in my past (up to 2 years ago). All the way from part-time to store manager. Believe it or not, there are employees and managers that do care. And if they don't... there is a large corporate team that is willing to take care of you... as long as you aren't an unreasonable jerk.

Dealers don't have to answer to a district team or corporate team. There are notraining plans set by corporate teams on how to treat customers well and uphold policies. "Dealer" employees might be better educated on the technical details... but shoppers these days rarely go in and rely on what the sales staff says to make their buying decision. (People research online, ask social media, look on forums, and ask family/friends. It's usually now just up to the sales guy to not screw it up.) 

Good and bad experiences will be had at both. At the big box though, there is always someone higher up to help. The dealer doesn't have anyone to answer to.

In my case, the dealer placed blame on Toro and washed their hands of it. Toro didn't seem to like that much and immediately took care of all the issues.

So leave the guy alone from buying from Home Depot. ;-)

(Side note: I was NOT in big box home store retail)


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

well sure, you can find good and bad experiences anywhere..
but that doesnt change the basic fact that nine times out of ten, when someone buys a new snowblower and something isnt adjusted properly, it was bought at a big-box store..(that comes from 5 years of observations and discussions on several snowblower, and garden tractor forums)

Can you get good or bad service from a dealer? yes.
Can you get good or bad service from a big box? yes.
are you *more likely* to get worse assembly quality from a big box? yes.

Scot


----------



## wwrockyou (Jan 24, 2013)

ILong time ago purchased a honda mower from local dealer, broke w/i 1 month, their response when I brought it in was that it is their busy season and we handle commercial accounts first. I turned around and brought it to the Honda dealer - fixed in 4 hrs. Thank you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Please forgive me if I seem to be taking a shot at anyone as I only observed two people assembling a blower at one Home Depot. There is a chance that either one of them knew more about the blowers than I ever will, just my brief encounter didn't instill confidence in their apparent technical abilities. Maybe they do go through the instruction book that I usually never read and do adjust everything properly.

I agree, you are more likely to get better service quality at a dealer but it's not guaranteed. But it's a matter of will you get what you pay for. If I'm paying premium at a dealer I want it right and I want them backing me. If I can save a few hundred at a box store I understand it's in my best interest to check it over before it ever sees the snow.


----------

